# Halloween Horror Makeup App



## pata (Oct 26, 2012)

Another year, another Halloween and yet another app update. 

Two years ago we released the first version of our Horror Makeup app for Android and just a couple of days ago we released the latest update.

The project's site is located at sawati.com: http://sawati.com/2013/10/halloween-horror-makeup-1-7-0/
And the app is available from https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sawati.horror.ad

Besides English, it has support for French and Swedish. 


Enjoy!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Google play store could not find your app when I searched.


----------



## pata (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Bobby,

The app requires Android version 4 and above. If you dont meet that requirement, it will not show up in Google Play.
Do you have Android 4+?

Open https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sawati.horror.ad in your _browser_ and it will tell you if it works on your device.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

No mine is older, but that is a good reason why it did not.
Thanks for posting.


----------

